# No puedo pasar de asm a hex!!!!



## jadaros (Nov 27, 2006)

Hola, estoy intentando pasar el codigo a hex del termostato de pablin http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/termost/fuente.asm (se que en la misma pagina esta en hex), resulta que al intentar pasarlo con el MPASMWIN me el error que sale en la foto y simplemente no puedo pasarlo en hex, si alguien me podria ayudar!!!!!!, otra cosa que me pasa al pasar el codigo hex directo de la web con el icprog me sale error 000h! pero ese otro cueto que lo aprendi con el 16f84a

pd: estoy usando el 16f873A


----------



## alejandro_oo (Nov 28, 2006)

Por que no lo haces como proyecto en el MPLAB ¿?, si tiene errores ahí los veras descritos, que te comento que a primera vista no le veo males. Pero a lo mejor hay algún error que no veo.

Otra cosa, no se si sea importante o no, pero siempre acostumbro definir el pic que estoy usando en la cabecera del .asm, al igual que la palabra de configuracion.

Saludos,


----------



## Turkito (Nov 28, 2006)

has lo q dice alejandro, copia el asm, pero haslo como proyecto para que MPLAB te creo el .hex; si no lo tienes creado como un proyecto no te lo va a crear.

SALUDOS...


----------



## jadaros (Nov 28, 2006)

Gracias por responder   . lo que hize fue lo siguiente:

0-Coloque al inicio "LIST  P=16F873A" (ver foto 1)
1- hice un nuevo proyecto con MpLAB 7.40
2-Agregue el asm en source files (termo.asm)
3-Coloque "Make" como tambien coloque "Build All", arrojandome en los dos casos los siguientes errores:

Make: The target "C:\Documents and Settings\FAdaros\Mis documentos\termo\termo.o" is out of date.

Executing: "C:\Archivos de programa\Microchip\MPASM Suite\MPASMWIN.exe" /q /p16F873A "termo.asm" /l"termo.lst" /e"termo.err"

Message[305] C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\FADAROS\MIS DOCUMENTOS\TERMO\TERMO.ASM 67 : Using default destination of 1 (file). (**ver figura2)

Error[173]   C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\FADAROS\MIS DOCUMENTOS\TERMO\TERMO.ASM 351 : Source file path exceeds 62 characters (C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\FADAROS\MIS DOCUMENTOS\TERMO\TERMO.ASM) 
(***VER FIGURA 3***)
Halting build on first failure as requested.
BUILD FAILED: Wed Nov 29 00:05:23 2006

Como pueden ver en las foto los errores que arroja son: "incf	eeaddr" y al final "end" dice algo asi "que he excedido los 62 caracteres

En que estoy fallando?????, necesito con urgencia su ayuda  

PD: Incluso con el programa "Pablin! Lab" me arroya el mismo error: "Using default destination of 1 (file)"


----------



## jadaros (Nov 28, 2006)

Me retracto con el mensaje anterior.

Coloque en Project Wizard, coloque el pic a usar (16f873A), agregue el archivo asm y coloque build y wualaaaaaaaaaaa, paso altiro, me creo 5 archivos de los cuales existe uno llamado fuente.err y dice el mismo error: Message[305] C:\PIC16F873\FUENTE.ASM 70 : Using default destination of 1 (file).
y los archivos restantes son los siguientes:

-fuente.COD  (8 kb)
-fuente.HEX   (2 kb)
-fuente.lst      (30 kb)
-fuente.tagsrc (0 kb)

Ahora voy a tratar e pasar el archivo fuente.hex al el pic 16f873A por medio del icprog con el programador pablin, luego les cuento como me fue, de antemano graciasss por su ayudaaa     

pd: el error que salio en fuente.err en que me perjudica?????


----------



## jadaros (Nov 29, 2006)

Oka, todo bien , ahora a armar el circuitooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!1   gracias por la ayuda!!!!


----------

